# Bass Pro Fly Shop Review



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Was in Mobile yesterday and stopped at the Bass Pro in Daphne. Never been to one before. 

This place is Huuuuge!!! Disney World of Tackle Shops. Even has turnstyle person counter you walk through like at an attraction or movie theater. 

The fly shop is relatively small compared to the rest of the store sections and tucked into a recessed area off the saltwater tackle center. 

Along the left wall is a very good selection of tying materials. Looks like they carry pretty much everything they have in the online catelogue. 

Along the left side of the back wall is a real small section of tying tools. Pretty sparse in my opinion. Continuing along the back wall is the reel case. Mostly small reels. Only one large enough for saltwater. The right side of back wall is the line, leader and tippets. They actually have some saltwater weight lines. 

The right wall houses the accessorries, nets, cases, hats, clothes, etc.

The middle of the store has several rod carousels. The rods are all 5wt and below. Some small combo's ready to go. 

They had a tying table in the middle also that looks like that is where they hold tying demo's or classes. There were some used cements and materials in the center. No sales person working the store. 

Bottom line.....I was impressed with the materials section....a little on the expensive side though.

Pretty impressive selection of freshwater rods. Some combo's. Unfortunately, they carried nothing that was really adequate for our saltwater fishing. The mercahndise weighed heavily to traditional fresh water stream fishing.

Didn;t eat at the resturant, but heard it was pretty good. 

Worth a visit just for the store wow factor.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I picked up a Lamson litespeed 3 6-8wt with a regular price $340 on sale for $240 for the new model to come out. But it had a small scratch on the drag knob so they guy said I'll take off another 15% then I added my military discount. So all in all I got an awesome reel with over $150 off. But the tying stuff is marked up quiet a bit. I found the church mouse a bit cheaper. I still want to check out the store In Orange Beach


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to the mouse yesterday and was really impressed with how cheap most of the stuff was! Better than ebay on some stuff. I like bass pro for some stuff, but mainly for when the wife is with me. It is easy to get a woman to walk around bass pro.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

What/where is Church Mouse?


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha I like your thought process


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Patriot said:


> What/where is Church Mouse?


Fairhope. I found if you go to Bass Pro then your right around the corner from the Church Mouse. Just grab some BBQ at the old place on the left on your way into Fairhope. It's awesome


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

OK. Sounds good. I think I figured out that it is the same place as the British import shop. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mfeldman, I haven't started carrying tying supplies yet. I'm expanding our selection as aggressively as I can, but have not taken that step yet.

As much as I'd love for you to come see what we do have, if hate for you to make the drive over just to discover we don't carry tying supplies. The good news is that I have every intention of keeping it in the future


----------

